# How Tails Grow Back



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

So a few weeks ago I noticed my one bettas tail was about cut in half and came to the conclusion through posting on here that it was tail biting. It's been looking a little better...getting longer and smoother but today I rearranged all the plants (plastic) in the tank and afterwards I noticed that his tail was looking a little scraggly. Idk if it's shorter than it was but it was scraggly.

Do tails grow back smooth or do they grow back scraggly?


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, on one of my vt's tail fin grew back perfect in texture but the clear/white part of it is darker. My other vt was a obsessive tail biter and he has torn apart his tail sooooo many times that it has grown back kind of wavy with weird pigmentation (like scars?). The colour isn't even all the way back and so it's clear at the end part. 

So what I mean is every betta is different and I suppose it depends on how severe the damage is. Scraggly or not, I'm sure he'll feel just fine, he just won't look as pretty if it does stay that way.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know what could have happened. It may look a TAD shorter than before but idk. I'm worried about him XD


----------

